# Can any one explain how alaska works with Subs or if you need one



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I used to live in alaska and im moving back this summer and im trying to line a plowing job up to get an idea of what im looking at. I am looking at moving to the Fairbanks area how does it work and what is the hourly rate? If any one can help id appreciate it!!! thanks oh i have a F250 with 8 ft pro blade with wings and a salter


----------

